# Rib Cook on the Kettle



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2006)

I prepped and rubbed 3 racks of loin back ribs with Wolfe Rub at 11am and placed them in the refrigerator.

At 1:45pm I set up my Weber Kettle as a smoker using the BBQ Baffle and placing a drip pan with water on the opposite side and a drip pan over the coals.

Used the Minion Method and lit 10 briquettes and added them to approx. 40-50 in the kettle. I used Guava Wood for the smoke and placed ribs on the kettle at 2:15pm

At this time the kettle is running at 238º with all bottom vents closed, hoping for it to settle in around 245º-250º. 

Will keep you posted and will have pics later.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man do I wish I lived closer.  WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's a few pics, so far..

http://community.webshots.com/album/542231790THIDhk


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good day for it aye?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet rib rack!


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2006)

I covet your gloves and thermometer setup.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2006)

Ribs should be about done now!  :-k


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2006)

Where's my finished pictures.
Brucie, where'd you get that wooden transmitter brkt?  Looks sort of like the one the guy from the TVWB had.  If you made it, good job.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jan 12, 2006)

man that looks good Bruce

I LOVE MY KETTLE


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice job Brucie! Hows the weather today?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2006)

Took the ribs off at 6:45pm due to time constraints with wife & daughters dance class, they really could have used another 1/2 hour but they were 95% done.

Used 3 sauces KC Masterpiece Original and Classic (my new favorite) and Ole Rays Apple Cinnamon. 

Weren't falling off the bone but the bone came clean with one bite and a little tug. Great flavor and good smoke ring. Liked the aroma of the Guava Wood and Larry's rub added a nice crust to the ribs with tender meat underneath.

Finished pics are here:

http://community.webshots.com/album/542231790THIDhk

57º and sunny today Nick, thanks for caring!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2006)

Thay looked great Bruce. Thats the way I like mine, needing a little tug to get them off the bone!


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, those ribs looked great. =D>   Time for bed.... and I'm hungry. :badgrin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 13, 2006)

Made my stomach growl !
Good looking bone Bruce.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 13, 2006)

Bravo Bruce.  Great looking ribs.  How did they tast with the Wolfe Rub?  I've never had the pleasure of trying Wolfe Rub.


----------



## Finney (Jan 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Bravo Bruce.  Great looking ribs.  How did they tast with the Wolfe Rub?  I've never had the pleasure of trying Wolfe Rub.



You've eatten at Larry's... You've eatten WolfeRub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finney is correct Mr. Small, you've had it before!!  But I guess I need to get some *Wolfe Rub* in the mail!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 13, 2006)

> Finney is correct Mr. Small, you've had it before!!  But I guess I need to get some *Wolfe Rub* in the mail!



Let me know if you need my address.


----------

